# Aggression Myth 29



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

It's not quite what we think. http://www.nonlineardogs.com/100MostSillyPart3.html


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

*My dog is bitting!*

has always been the anxious one, but now at 4.6 years he has decided to nip and breaks skin! I am incentrl Nj -essex county. anyone knows of a trainer in this area


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Maria. I am a member of IAABC . You can go to our site and find a trainer under the "search for consultant " feature. There are a number in that area. http://iaabc.org/


----------

